# State School Land Posted!



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

[siteimg]4945[/siteimg]

I don't know if the guy wanted to keep the riff raff out or if he thought his bull was homely.  Made my day though.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Dick -

Ha, Holmes and I saw that one too last night. Funny stuff.


----------

